# exodon shoal



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

One managed to jump out of the water to nip my finger as i was trying to get them to shoal in one picture. Enjoy


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

GOD DAMN!! How much did that end up costing you E? Nice lookin Exos btw


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOAH!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn very nice...so when is the first pinky going in..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

more guys! my comp broke down!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

,,,


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

and im done!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

tats alot of E!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

what size tank are they in? Nice pics!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> what size tank are they in? Nice pics!!!


 55???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap they are nice

i want to see a fedding vid


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Feeds are the best. I have not seen a better example of frenzying than this.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

we want feeding pic..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

good god man thats alot of exo's. Nice


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks guys! As for feeding pics all you will see a a ball of fish hahaa. I'll do it though.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Is that the tank you had your Rays and Black Aro in?


----------



## White_Hero (Dec 28, 2003)

What do you feed them?


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

sweet fish!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats amazing


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Once again, Thanks for all the compliments

-There are 61 in there
-Feeding pics will be up soon as well has a vid if i can get something to take the pics and tape it.
-They are in a 60g
-It used to be my ray and aro tank.

As soon as a get myself another filter i will addin 15 more =).


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

What happened to the Rays and Black Aro?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont have time for it anymore. Life is moving too fast for me to keep up the 2-3x feeding and 2x water change or more. I will definitly setup a large tank for rays when i get more time in the future. That is for sure =( I miss my rays.


----------



## labyrinth (Aug 28, 2003)

Don't you think having an overstocked tank of exodon's is going to be a lot of maintenance?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Not at all.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

stick a testical in there and see what happens....LOL

JK, sorry couldnt help myself

-Obie


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I've always wanted to do something like that. the cost of all those exo's must be crazy.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

I BEG U for feeding pics b4 u sell them all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

obieinctown said:


> stick a testical in there and see what happens....LOL
> 
> JK, sorry couldnt help myself
> 
> -Obie


 hahaha

man how much did they all cost. must have not been cheap


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

not to be mean but, how many nice fish have you lost? (arro, ray, puffer) maybe you should settle on one nice fish and keep it instead of trying to keep every new popular fish.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks awesome. Really neat to see all that action. 
Are exodons really that agressive to eat pinkies and feeders?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

armac said:


> not to be mean but, how many nice fish have you lost? (arro, ray, puffer) maybe you should settle on one nice fish and keep it instead of trying to keep every new popular fish.


 He lost the Aro?????


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I heard that Eric paid $180 for his mbu that died recently......Eric is loaded though, he will just pay for the new fish he wants in gold bullion.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> I heard that Eric paid $180 for his mbu that died recently......Eric is loaded though, he will just pay for the new fish he wants in gold bullion.


 That's sad...when I drop dough on fish and they die I weep for the fish, not the lost money...

Treating fish as replaceable pets teaches nothing...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

snappy goes through fish/pets like laundry... seriously


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hes like me.. buys and re sells.. the only fish i lost was my adonis, and i wept like a baby when he died


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If I take on the responsibility of any animal (for the most part)...I keep it. I made the choice, and it's my responsibility to see it through.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> I keep it. I made the choice, and it's my responsibility to see it through.


You should buy fish to keep them, not just the thrill of buying new fish evertime one becomes popular on the board. I agree with Draco. Keep in mind your buying fish (living animal) not new shoes


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

this was a picture thread, if anyone wants to discuss fish keeping go ahead and start a thread in the General Discussion forum.


----------

